# Coconut Oil, Glycerin, Castor Oil Recipe?



## northernsoap (Feb 10, 2014)

Do I need to use olive oil in a decent liquid soap or can I slide by with coconut oil, glycerin and castor oil (or minus the castor oil)? I'm just in the boonies and scoring some olive oil right now is a bit iffy. Any thoughts? 

Joy


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Feb 10, 2014)

you can get by with it . i'm sure you can find few recipes online for it as well. few so called castile liquid soaps on the market are really bastile liquid soaps containing coconut oil instead of olive oil , even made in ratios containing both as well . so i would say yes you can. just remember it may be very high cleaning .


----------



## northernsoap (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool. Thanks Lion of Judah


----------

